# tf2 won't play cause of my driver?



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

Short version is I downloaded tf2 and now it won't play cause I have a embedded video card.
You know what I mean, one of those computers that rather than have the it as a card, it's part of my motherboard.
How do I fix this?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

...It would help if you explained WHAT integrated graphics chip it had.  There's a huge range of integrated graphics chips and some would actually play TF2 just fine.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2011)

...not to mention that the fact that the GPU is integrated or underpowered (if it is underpowered) has basically nothing to do with driver issues, so which is it?

If you're having driver problems, I think Steam has something that will automatically install current drivers for you in the Steam menu.

If your GPU isn't strong enough to handle TF2, buy a video card.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If your GPU isn't strong enough to handle TF2, buy a video card.


 
I'm not certian but I think this might actually be a laptop, so that option could be ruled out.  But even so, TF2 should run on most any intel graphics so long a the CPU is strong enough as well.  It's TF2, it'll run on a toaster.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> ...not to mention that the fact that the GPU is integrated or underpowered (if it is underpowered) has basically nothing to do with driver issues, so which is it?
> 
> If you're having driver problems, I think Steam has something that will automatically install current drivers for you in the Steam menu.
> 
> If your GPU isn't strong enough to handle TF2, buy a video card.


 It says I have standard vga graphics adapter.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It says I have standard vga graphics adapter.



So... What you're saying is, you have onboard graphics but don't even have the driver installed for THAT...?

Maybe Windows is too complicated for you too.  |:  What are you taking in college agian? :X

Seriously, that's NOT a real driver.  That's a 'This driver is so simple, it will work on ANY Graphics card to allow for rudimentary function until the real drivers are installed' driver.  That has no 3D or even 2D acceleration in it.

Step 1) Figure out what graphics hardware you have.
Step 2) Download drivers for that hardware.
Step 3) Install drivers for that hardware.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

it, it says  Intel Extreme 2 integrated graphics card.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> it, it says Intel Extreme 2 integrated graphics card.



*Sighs*  Do you know what model of PC or laptop this is?  If it's not a prebuild retail machine, do you know what CPU and or motherboard chipset it has?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> *Sighs*  Do you know what model of PC or laptop this is?  If it's not a prebuild retail machine, do you know what CPU and or motherboard chipset it has?


 I made it myself from a hp compaq dc5600.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I made it myself from a hp compaq dc5600.


 
So, does it even have the mobo and CPU that came inside the compaq dc5600 or is it just an HP case with entirely new guts? Seriously, do you even WANT help here? How about you supply more than barebones information?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> So, does it even have the mobo and CPU that came inside the compaq dc5600 or is it just an HP case with entirely new guts? Seriously, do you even WANT help here? How about you supply more than barebones information?
> 
> Edit: Check that, the Compaq DC5600 is a laptop.  How do you 'make it yourself' from a laptop?


 Correction it's hp dc5000 sff(PB479A).


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 3, 2011)

I doubt this info helps, but I once worked on a machine with  Intel Extreme 2 integrated graphics and it had a Pentium D.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Correction it's hp dc5000 sff(PB479A).



Awesome.



AshleyAshes said:


> So, does it even have the mobo and CPU that came inside the compaq dc5600 or is it just an HP case with entirely new guts? Seriously, do you even WANT help here? How about you supply more than barebones information?



Hey, remember this question?  This question you didn't answer?  I'm now going to assume you DON'T want help, because I specifically asked for that clarification on what 'I made it myself from a hp' meant, and weather it had original parts or if you put in entirely new stuff.  You need to answer this *question*.  You also need to sit and think deeply on why people need 'information' to help you with technical questions and why not giving that information, even when explicitly asked, is rather counter productive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

I found the driver for vista, but I'm using windows7.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

My god this thing is old... Intel 865G chipset with Extreme Graphics 2. It's Pre-GMA even, that's just... Wow...

Yeah, good LUCK getting Team Fortress 2 to run on that.

That's a DirectX 7 graphics chip and TF2 requires DX8.1 hardware support, minimum.  The drivers should be built into Windows 7 and enjoy not playing Team Fortress 2.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> My god this thing is old...  Intel 865G chipset with Extreme Graphics 2.  It's Pre-GMA even, that's just... Wow...
> 
> Yeah, good LUCK getting Team Fortress 2 to run on that.
> 
> The drivers should be built into Windows 7 and enjoy not playing Team Fortress 2.


 It just says standard vga adapter for the driver.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It just says standard vga adapter for the driver.



Yes, it would seem I made a mistake.  That graphics chip is soooooooo old, that it doesn't even have a driver built into Windows 7 for it, it was dropped after Vista.

You can try to install the Windows Vista driver into Windows 7 and see if that works.  It should probably work.  What won't work is TF2, as previously stated, it won't run on that graphics chip no matter what driver you install.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah. The Vista driver should work. TF2 won't. Pre-GMA, Intel graphics chipsets won't really run much of anything. If it DOES run TF2 (because it technically supports DX8.1 but I'm almost sure not all of 9.0), be prepared for a slideshow. :|

I mean, a GeForce 4 or a Radeon 9000-series card would be higher-end by a wide margin, IIRC.

EDIT: Review/preview from 2003:



> Intel claims that a typical computer based on i865G can offer roughly 2  times more speed in 3DMark 2001SE benchmark compared to an i845G-powered  PC . Obviously Intel is cunning about two times more performance  compared with the previous-generation product given that configurations  of the PCs was different, however, I still expect Intel Extreme Graphics  2 to have performance close to than that of NVIDIAâ€™s GeForce2 MX400 or  maybe even GeForce4 MX420 graphics cards. That is enough to play in  Counter Strike or some strategy games, but definitely not enough for  Doom III or Windows Longhorn. What is awful, mainstream integrated  graphics is nearly 4 years back compared to higher-end desktop  solutions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yes, it would seem I made a mistake.  That graphics chip is soooooooo old, that it doesn't even have a driver built into Windows 7 for it, it was dropped after Vista.
> 
> You can try to install the Windows Vista driver into Windows 7 and see if that works.  It should probably work.  What won't work is TF2, as previously stated, it won't run on that graphics chip no matter what driver you install.


 Okay I have the driver installed, what do I do next?
The reason being it didn't automatically go to the new driver, it's still the standard vga driver.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay I have the driver installed, what do I do next?
> The reason being it didn't automatically go to the new driver, it's still the standard vga driver.



Go to device manager and manually update the driver, don't let it pick, you pick for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Go to device manager and manually update the driver, don't let it pick, you pick for it.


 Fuck, it's not working.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck, it's not working.



How is it not working?  What errors?  What's happening?

*SERIOUSLY, GIVE SOME FUCKING INFORMATION IF YOU WANT HELP, HOW MANY TIMES DOES IT HAVE TO BE SAID?*


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 4, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> How is it not working?  What errors?  What's happening?
> 
> *SERIOUSLY, GIVE SOME FUCKING INFORMATION IF YOU WANT HELP, HOW MANY TIMES DOES IT HAVE TO BE SAID?*


 
Perhaps if you didn't scream like a banshee at him, he might be able to think coherently and not go into end user mode. :V

From the sounds of it, you've got an ancient on-board graphics chip. If you have an open PCI, PCI-Express, or hell...even AGP slot on your motherboard, you'll probably need to spring for a new vid card if you wanna even consider playing Steam games. (I'm not even gonna ask about the rest of your hardware specs, and assume you have more than enough RAM and free harddrive/virtual memory space allocated, just for the sake of ease on my mind). Shop around, and hopefully we're not talking about a laptop here, since the GPUs tend to be soldered onto the board. >.>


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

I came in, laughed, left without a shred of constructive contribution to the topic.

Wait

Analogy

You're attempting to tow a loaded trailer up a hill with a tricycle.


----------

